# Theft Attempt



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So i managed to set the theft attempt off yesterday. So every start now it shows up
can this be cleared or does it just go away.:question:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What is it and how did you set it?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

It shows on the info screen by spedo comes on at every start up
Not sure what set it off just opened my doors with windows down. i have done a search but cannot get answers 
seems there are chevys that it has happened to but not a cruze does not give you much info on it going away


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

But how did you open your door? If the car thinks the door is locked, and it's opened without a unlock command, that sets it off. I'm not seeing any sign that the message is supposed to persist or that you have to clear it.

Do you get any warnings about a door ajar?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

No i did not 
it was there at start up for a few days but now seems to have gone away


----------

